# DIY divorce



## Digitarius (Nov 30, 2021)

Anyone have any information on diy divorce that is uncontested. I looked things up online but can't find the name of the civil office you would go to in Bangkok. I found Siam legal which wants about $3000 to handle an uncontested divorce but I want to do it myself, I'm on a budget. My wife is not Thai but we got married here and agreed to divorce this year. What office would I go to and where would I find a translator. 
Any help would be appreciated or a point in the right direction.


----------

